# Darkrose Manor - Just accused of being Satanists...



## darkrosemanor (Sep 30, 2008)

Ridiculous... 



The city that we live in has actually listed our yard haunt as a 'city attraction'. That in and of itself is, in my opinion, quite the accomplishment. 

I just had a rather interesting and somewhat disturbing conversation with the neighbor that lives directly to our right. She has never said anything before. We've been here for over 3 years now. But... amid her bid to see if we had time to fix the rotting fence post between our yards, (post on her side, fyi,) she made sure to mention that it was getting close to Halloween and she had some things to say. At this point, I notice something I had never noticed before. After just returning from her mailbox... and just after receiving the usual patronizing wave that lets me know she wants to speak with me...

I spy the outside of the bundle she is carrying in her arms. She is carrying a magazine. That outside of that magazine reads... 'The Evangelist... The Ministries of Jimmy Swaggart'. ...insert dramatic pause here... or ...'Dummmm...dummmm.....dummmm....'

Now, being that I have several Christian neighbors... most of which beg us to do the haunt each year, I initially think little of this. That is, until, she says, 'I think you should know that I am a Christian. Halloween is not a 'Holy-Day'. I view Halloween as a Satanic night and those that are invovled are Satanists.' I'm pretty sure that the woman who just asked me to fix her fence just called us Satanists. I'm fairly certain that we will not be fixing her fence post. As I attempt to tell her that I respect her's, as well as everyone else's religious beliefs, as well as making the futile attempt to school her on the origins of Halloween as well as it's predecessors... (my husband does have a degree in History and Philosophy, after all.) She then remarks, 'I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree.' 

Honestly, every fiber of my being wants to haunt like I've never haunted before. This being on the year we weren't even certain that we would even be able to afford said haunt, for that matter. Thaunts? (Transcribed = haunty thoughts?) __________________


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

Wow..... what is wrong with people. You have never had any problems before? why couldn't she just keep her opinion to her self and let everyone go about there business


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Ah, yes, the "helpful" neighbors with WAY too much time on their hands.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I just laugh and tell people if they have to bring religion into what I do then they will never understand what it is I do....My purpose is a fun night...That's it....If you have to read more into it than that, then I don't know what to tell you....As she said, agree to disagree....Get on with what you do and forget about it....I can promise you, you won't change her mind so forget about it.....You'll sleep better that way.....That's what I would do......I'll even add another LOL in there for good measure....LOL......ZR


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

ZombieRaider said:


> I just laugh and tell people if they have to bring religion into what I do then they will never understand what it is I do....My purpose is a fun night...That's it....If you have to read more into it than that, then I don't know what to tell you....As she said, agree to disagree....Get on with what you do and forget about it....I can promise you, you won't change her mind so forget about it.....You'll sleep better that way.....That's what I would do......I'll even add another LOL in there for good measure....LOL......ZR


Yup....just move along. Besides, when it comes to religion, a simple agree to disagree is a good thing...


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ah, another holy hypocrite... Wonderful Why can't people just not look if they don't like something, instead of letting others know exactly _how much_ they dislike it? I will never understand that mentality. Besides, if the other religious people around have no problems whatsoever with Halloween, she is the odd one out and should learn to simply keep her unwanted opinions and beliefs to herself. I would do a demonic nun and/or skeletal priest this year just to upset her more, but it depends how spiteful you are


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

I'd be sure to have a skelly peaking over "my fence" into her yard this Halloween for sure


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The first time I read your post I just didn't know what to say. Decided to come back tonight. Honestly I still don't know what to say. It's really sad that people just feel so offended by so much these days and feel they need to get in people's faces to tell them so. Hope her feeling compelled to tell you basically that you were satanic made her feel good. Sure isn't a way to maintain a cordial neighborhood relationship. I guess if it were me I would have a hard time spending any time being neighborly towards her.


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

> honestly, every fiber of my being wants to haunt like i've never haunted before.


do eet!!!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Yes, yesssss...you must haunt the dickens out of the neighborhood!!


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

I am a Christian and I enjoy Halloween and building my props! I love scaring the crap out of people when I can.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I think you should make a large Devil with wings, horns, and a spiked tail and put it facing her yard. What the hell is wrong with these people. I was brought up religious and never once hated Halloween. I like to think of these people as dumb as the Salem witch craze. Just lashing out at somthing they do not try to understand just because they are closed-minded shallow people.


----------



## Nyxy (Sep 17, 2005)

Eh. forget her, and if the post thing is brought up again, just remind her of whose side the post is on is the legal owner of specific fence.
My family's faced our own neighbors who demanded us to fix their fence because they were to lazy, cheap, or didn't want to tell the landlord their party hardy friends broke it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I probably wouldn't do more than usual to be spiteful, but I like the idea of doing a Salem's Witch trial theme. Kind of sends a message, but would she get it?


----------



## zombies_everywhere! (Apr 14, 2012)

I say haunt like you've never haunted before. I totally respect others religious beliefs, but i cannot stand people that push those beliefs on others/make judgements on others because they're different. and to call you satanists because you haunt for halloween is utterly ridiculous. haunt on!


----------



## zombies_everywhere! (Apr 14, 2012)

oh and maybe instead of trying to make you rebuild the fence post, she should just build a taller fence so she doesn't have to look at such satanic activities.  lol


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

"I think you should know that I am a Christian. Halloween is not a 'Holy-Day'..."

I would have cut her off right there with "I don't give a crap. See you later." and walked off.

Telling her about the histories of Halloween(and how christianity conned and burned and murdered its way into power in the beginning) would not at all change her mind. A useless gesture at civility where none would be reciprocated.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

savagehaunter said:


> I think you should make a large Devil with wings, horns, and a spiked tail and put it facing her yard. What the hell is wrong with these people. I was brought up religious and never once hated Halloween. I like to think of these people as dumb as the Salem witch craze. Just lashing out at somthing they do not try to understand just because they are closed-minded shallow people.


Hahaha!  Totally my first thought as well! I'll never understand people. You're suppose to care about how she feels and her beliefs but she can show absolutely no respect for yours. I grew up in a family with some members being THAT crazy religious so it really makes my skin crawl to hear this. It would be awesome to get a prop that looks like it's staring at you no matter where you move.....and put it right near her mailbox


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Sorry to hear this. It's no fun to have that kind of tension between you and your neighbor-I know.
She probably also thinks the neighbor that puts Santa on the lawn is Satanic too, so just try to ignore her.
Maybe she'll go elsewhere on Halloween!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Unless its a monetary reason...don't give up your haunt. You are one of my faves! Yours is simply a work of art, the rest of us get it. We all can't be wrong! Sometimes these people have to preach (part of their religion) so your neighbor just saw it as a need. I really don't think she will mention it again...she has said her peace.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

hoo hoo heeeee hoo hoo heeeee (deep cleansing breaths)

Think happy thoughts! 

As others have suggested, put a prop 'dedicated' to her facing her direction. LOL Only you will know ~ but it will be cathartic.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I say be the better person and install the fence post in the interest of neighborly relations ... but if she brings the subject up again and you feel compelled to carve an upside down pentagram on it, well, no one said you were a saint....

(Seriously, if fixing the fence post keeps her happy, great. If it's expensive/time-consuming/whatever reason you can't, say you'd like to help but think that's a job better left to a professional.)


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 19, 2012)

*just tell her with a slight shrug, "Hey..... Forgive me." She's Christian.*


----------



## thinkhalloween (Feb 27, 2011)

I'd go the other way and say...freak her out....tell her: "yes I am a satanist...thats my religion....thats the great thing about america. we can disagree and believe in different things". ..tell her you will be praying to the devil for her soul. If she really believes...she will be very afraid.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Lord Homicide said:


> just tell her with a slight shrug, "Hey..... Forgive me." She's Christian.


I like this one. I am a Christian and my life right now is all about how to make my teenage son's little friends cry like babies in our haunt this year! Muh,,ha..ha!

That being said we do have a lot of Christian friends who feel the same as your neighbor. Some borderliners who still come to our party. I am respectful in that I stay away from parts that are truly considered satanic. No devils, pentagrams, demons that look like devils. I have friends who tell me they don't agree with what I do but we agree to disagree and we are still friends. They just don't get an invite.

My advice would be to do what you do every year but don't try to stick it to her because come November 1st you still have to live next to this women. But I don't know if I would fix her fence. I would probably put one of those anonymous little ghosts on her door knob while she is away with some cookies. (you know the you have been haunted ones) Just to stay a little naughty.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Damn! People be crazy!*


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Lord Homicide said:


> *just tell her with a slight shrug, "Hey..... Forgive me." She's Christian.*


LOL....Followed by "Just remember you gotta love me to get to heaven"......ZR


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't get why a lot of folks here think that Darkrosemanor should do anything but go about her business. What did the neighbor say that was wrong?? Halloween isn't a Holy Night..so what's the problem there? She thinks you're a Satanist, you think she's crazy....seems like a wash to me...so move on. It seems ridiculous to me to turn this into a pissing contest when you have to continue being neighbors. And if you have the resources, fix the fence....the view is always better from the high road.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Scatterbrains said:


> I don't get why a lot of folks here think that Darkrosemanor should do anything but go about her business. What did the neighbor say that was wrong?? Halloween isn't a Holy Night..so what's the problem there? She thinks you're a Satanist, you think she's crazy....seems like a wash to me...so move on. It seems ridiculous to me to turn this into a pissing contest when you have to continue being neighbors. And if you have the resources, fix the fence....the view is always better from the high road.


Agreed. But some clarification re: fence post might be helpful. Is the rotted fence post on her property or on yours (but the side facing her property has rotted)?


----------



## darkrosemanor (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks guys. You all made us giggle and put the truth of the issue into persepctive.  We appreciate you!!!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

The Fourth of July isn't a "Holy Day" either, but I bet she observes that one.

The roots of Samhain and Halloween pre-date Christianity. It kind of irks me that the "new" thing decides to declare an old custom evil just because they don't understand or agree with it. I mean, I go to church and consider myself a Christian, but I absolutely LOVE Halloween and know there's nothing Satanic about it. I revel in the memories of childhood the holiday brings back.

I guess your neighbor was never allowed to go Trick-or-Treating as a kid??

Actually, if you look at the history of Christmas, it was originally reviled in much the way Halloween was/is.


----------



## kevin242 (Aug 30, 2005)

I've had a few creeps make offhanded comments to me over the years, funny how judgmental and intolerant some so called Christians can be at times. One year a woman went so far as to ask what we did to make sure "predators" don't come to the haunt. I feigned ignorance and said "_oh like the ones in that Arnold Schwarzenegger movie? That would be a cool costume!_" She looked at me like she had just swallowed her tongue.
Overall, my neighbors love the haunt and speak nothing but words of encouragement and appreciation, you can't let the negativity of a few unhappy people ruin it for everyone.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

just keep on keeping on ...

when she brings up the fence tell her that you'll be glad to pay for half of the cost of her hiring a professional to fix it ... even though i probably could, i wouldn't fix it myself mainly because now i couldn't send her a bill for half the cost of materials and my labor ... after all what do i know about fixing things ;-)

i have a neighbor across and down the street that is similar ... she particularly hates the graveyard ... she even sent a christmas card and had to mention something about giving up halloween ... forget exactly what she said

we normally just ignore her

amk


----------



## kevin242 (Aug 30, 2005)

Inevitably I get those people who ask "you must REALLY decorate for Christmas, huh? LOL"

One time I answered with the straightest face I could muster: "I would, but that would void the contract I have with my Lord and Master, Satan."

hahahahaha


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

*changed my mind* 

"Concerned neighbors" get my goat.


----------



## LBgreen (Jul 26, 2011)

Darkrose,
I am in AL and was raised here in the middle of southern baptist country. We were never allowed to celebrate halloween as children. When I took the job that I now have on a military base (Special Events Coordinator) I had to organize a Halloween/Hay ride/haunted trail/ and 200x600 haunted house. All of the money we make goes to keep the military riding stables up and running each year I had to put my beliefs aside and learn that this event was for a good cause, It's FUN!, and it brings 2 nights of joy to many military families and also the local community. I was completely Halloween converted! This is my 3rd year! Explain to her you are doing it for the community and its for fun! If it were me, see.... I would try and get her to participate in it. Make her See how much fun it is and that you guys are not offending anyone. Your other neighbors actually want you to do this..Good luck with the neighbor., I would also fix her fence for her LOL But that is just me. Kill evil with kindness unless you are using it for halloween I guess she has not read her bible very well to understand that you are not suppose to judge others. I do belive that is the big guys job!!..Happy Haunting.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

> Now, being that I have several Christian neighbors... most of which beg us to do the haunt each year, I initially think little of this. That is, until, she says, 'I think you should know that I am a Christian. Halloween is not a 'Holy-Day'. I view Halloween as a Satanic night and those that are invovled are Satanists.' I'm pretty sure that the woman who just asked me to fix her fence just called us Satanists. I'm fairly certain that we will not be fixing her fence post. As I attempt to tell her that I respect her's, as well as everyone else's religious beliefs, as well as making the futile attempt to school her on the origins of Halloween as well as it's predecessors... (my husband does have a degree in History and Philosophy, after all.) She then remarks, 'I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree.'


I would have given her a look of shock, then thrown my head back and emitted a shout of laughter - and yes I really do that in real life. Having been raised in a strictest of strict Fundamentalist Baptist households, I can tell you right now that attempts to reason with her will get you nowhere. These people are trained that they are right because God says they are right, and God is the ultimate power and so...... they're always right. You as a non-member of their sect are Unbeliever, are Cast Out, and there may very well be a demon speaking through your mouth this very moment. [You oughtta meet my mom.... but I digress. My mother literally thinks I am Satan Incarnate, and trust me I am actually pretty mild-mannered.]



> Honestly, every fiber of my being wants to haunt like I've never haunted before.


Seriously, me and my husband would be in the front yard all night handing out candy.... and both of us would have on Devil costumes. I would be sexy devil, and he would be The Devil devil. PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR-TAY


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

kevin242 said:


> I've had a few creeps make offhanded comments to me over the years, funny how judgmental and intolerant some so called Christians can be at times. One year a woman went so far as to ask what we did to make sure "predators" don't come to the haunt. I feigned ignorance and said "_oh like the ones in that Arnold Schwarzenegger movie? That would be a cool costume!_" She looked at me like she had just swallowed her tongue.


I love the idea of a Predator-themed haunt. You could have skinned corpses hanging upside down from all your trees.... this would be amazing! 

Signed: 
The Demon Who Makes Trophies of Men

[and as for real-life predators.... you should have told her they're far more likely to be at her neighborhood church, or coming to her house to babysit. Or working with a Boy Scout troop. 'Cause that's how it really goes down..... god, people can be so stupid about this stuff. If it is not visually recognizable as a threat, then by gorry its not a threat! Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiight]


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

> That is, until, she says, 'I think you should know that I am a Christian. Halloween is not a 'Holy-Day'. I view Halloween as a Satanic night and those that are invovled are Satanists.'


 You won't convince her that she's wrong. It sounds to me like this woman is just a few revival meetings away from being another Westboro baptist church. I agree with those who say just let it go._However_....

If, for any reason, the subject should arise again, maybe you could tell her tell her something like this:

"I think you should know, many of my friends are Christians, and we view fundamental radical right-wing Christian zealots, who take it upon themselves to judge other people, as religious extremeists whose self-serving beliefs detract from the core values of true Christianity."


----------



## TheDarkening (Aug 23, 2011)

Thats ridiculous...I hate it when people say stuff like this. Everyone has their hobbies and haunting is us haunters hobby. My brother used to always say "your celebrating the devils holiday" and stuff like that because I love building haunted houses...stupid.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

*A warning:* _(this subject comes up often)._ Please understand that most Christians love Halloween and are also members here. Avoid grouping all of them. There are Halloween naysayers in any religion or group.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Just remember you spell fanatic - I,G,N,O,R,A,N,T.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Do it! Haunt the (excuse the expression) HELL out of that ol' Bible thumper! How dare she say such things to you!

And I wouldn't fix her moldy old fence, either. Nasty old broad.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Religion and property boundaries aside, "I think you're a Satanist for celebrating Halloween" is a really _special_ way to follow up "Can you fix the fence post, please?"


----------



## darkrosemanor (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello All! I can honestly say that we are thrilled that you have all chimed in on this rather unfortunate situation.

Hubby and I were discussing this nearly all afternoon, along with ideas for the haunt...  Outside of the obvious, ignoring her and moving on, haunting like there's no tomorrow...

...we've decided to fix the fence post (which_ is_ on her side.) We will do this while she is at work one day and then thumbtack a note to it that states... "Courtesy of Darkrose Manor."

Please realize, that we do, absolutely, respect all religions! We have Muslim, Hindu, Buddhist, Atheist, and Pagan neighbors included with the Christian neighbors. Most of which are not only accepting and supportive of our night, but who are also usually involved in the build process. One of our other neighbors teaches at a Christian private school and her children go to Bible Study nearly everyday after school. They are also involved heavily in the creative process and receive VIP status every year.

The truth being, that it typically only takes the one 'exception' or the 'stereotype' to put something of a monkey-wrench into the plan - or at least the emotional plan. It will be difficult, now that she has made her belief systems known, to proceed without having some semblance of conscience involved in the process. We can do it. We've never been the type of haunt that had blood and guts anyhow...

So, I suppose the point of this particular reply was to say, for clarification, we aren't Christian haters - or any religion haters, for that matter. Her words and attitude towards us about Hallowen and our haunt were not only disturbing, but most definitely took us aback. 

You are all wonderful for supporting us. We do know that this isn't the first time this has happened to any of us. We are not unique in this situation. We are grateful to our forum friends for reminding us, that one nay-sayers out of thousands of supporters does not make or break a haunt artist's heart. The show can and may go on.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Sep 30, 2008)

LBgreen said:


> Darkrose,
> I am in AL and was raised here in the middle of southern baptist country. We were never allowed to celebrate halloween as children. When I took the job that I now have on a military base (Special Events Coordinator) I had to organize a Halloween/Hay ride/haunted trail/ and 200x600 haunted house. All of the money we make goes to keep the military riding stables up and running each year I had to put my beliefs aside and learn that this event was for a good cause, It's FUN!, and it brings 2 nights of joy to many military families and also the local community. I was completely Halloween converted! This is my 3rd year! Explain to her you are doing it for the community and its for fun! If it were me, see.... I would try and get her to participate in it. Make her See how much fun it is and that you guys are not offending anyone. Your other neighbors actually want you to do this..Good luck with the neighbor., I would also fix her fence for her LOL But that is just me. Kill evil with kindness unless you are using it for halloween I guess she has not read her bible very well to understand that you are not suppose to judge others. I do belive that is the big guys job!!..Happy Haunting.




Thank you, LBGreeen. You are awesome - thank you for this perspective.  Love.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Sep 30, 2008)

Actually, you're all awesome! I just don't want to piss everyone off by expanding the thread another 40 pages to acknowledge you all personally. ;-)

So here it is..... You're ALL awesome. THANK YOU!


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

If you fix the fence and put a "courtesy of Darkrose Manor" note on it, she is very likely to tear the fixed part down. Now I'm not saying don't fix it, not by any means. But don't be at all surprised to see that section torn down, because its all about Rejecting Satan And All His Works. A free fence-fix courtesy of His Satanic Majesty is simply not acceptable!! 

I am actually Christian myself, I just grew up with religious lunacy to the right of me, and then a heaping helping to the left of me. For this reason I have no tolerance for it AT ALL.


----------



## Deaths Reach (Aug 7, 2009)

I guess if you haunt long enough you'll run into negativity at some point. There will always be a bumb in the road be it neighbors, vandals, etc. I just wanted to say that you have a beautiful haunt and your hard work really shows through in every detail. You totally deserve to be recognized by your city for such awesome work! In a few years, this will be a distant memory, so don't let it get you down this season or change the way you roll.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

You're better than me. I'd ignore the fence (her side after all), and then place a few of these in my yard nearest hers for year round...








Although I'd be more tempted to find the largest gargoyle I could to sit along the side of my house facing hers (one with following eyes, or modded following eyes) flanked by a few of these along the ground....


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Darkrosemanor....

Kudos on fixing the fence...


----------



## JennWakely (Jun 19, 2012)

you know what they say, opinions are like buttholes, everyone has them and some stink more than others!! and yes, haunt the crap out of her.


----------



## bognosh (Jun 16, 2012)

JennWakely said:


> you know what they say, opinions are like buttholes, everyone has them and some stink more than others!! and yes, haunt the crap out of her.


I was just about to type the same thing, JennWakely. Well put. 
Working retail around the winter holidays is always frustrating. You have the people who get mad at you when you're told by Management to say "Happy Holidays" because, as they shove in your face, "It's *Merry Christmas*." Then you have the Jehovah's Witnesses who get in your face for saying "Happy Holidays" because "We don't celebrate anything but the resurrection of the Lord!" 

Some days I just feel like telling them, "Happy Federally Recognized Time OFF from Work." Just remember, you can't please everyone and everyyone will find some fault in what you say or do. You'll be damned if you do, and damned if you don't, so be damned and do as you please.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

sounds exactly the the crap my neighbor says to me many times about my haunt. I swear they are schooled to do it in a way that makes it difficult to say anything back without you sounding a bit crazy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2012)

Awwww, kind of feels bad that a neighbor looks at your lovely haunt and you and thinks: Satan. 

It kills me that people like us, who spend money on celebrating and GIVING FREE CANDY to kids are seen as having evil motives. The last time I checked, nobody in this rotten world gives anybody anything. 

So when a person or family embraces their neighborhood and children of complete strangers by giving out treats that cost money, I really doubt the intelligence of the person who looks at such a situation and thinks something evil is occurring.

I have known exactly 2 people who are proclaimed 'satanists,' but I did not know them well. One worked with my husband, and as a Soldier had "Satanist" inscribed on his dogtags where religion goes. My husband said he was a very lonely person and kept to himself. A friend of a friend is a self-described "Spiritual Satanist," and a very outgoing and friendly person. Either way, they let people know they are satanists, and that was that. 

I agree that Southern Fundamental Christians do not celebrate Halloween they way Northern Christians. I know most- probably not all, but alot- use Halloween as a chance to set up a Hell House and use Halloween as a warning. Many Catholics I know celebrate Halloween in the churches, but don't allow scary or bloody costumes.

But to call your neighbor to their face a Satanist- that is not only wrong, but really rude. Even if you were a satanist, is it her business? 

And while we are on this subject, I would like to know how many members here at HF are satanists? Not to judge or ask questions, or call them out in anyway, but are there "satanists" who haunt their home on Halloween? I am not sure, but I would guess our prop/make believe/light show Halloweens seem hokey and corny to people who so worship Satan. just a guess, though.

Whomever above said don't try to change her mind, true dat. Just do what you do. If they have a problem, it is their problem.

Gosh people suck sometimes. I would do whatever haunt you could afford, even if it was whatever you had already made and 2 bags of bubblegum to hand out. People who ask you to fix a fence and insult you at the same time sounds really Christian...geez.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Scatterbrains said:


> I don't get why a lot of folks here think that Darkrosemanor should do anything but go about her business. What did the neighbor say that was wrong?? Halloween isn't a Holy Night..so what's the problem there? She thinks you're a Satanist, you think she's crazy....seems like a wash to me...so move on. It seems ridiculous to me to turn this into a pissing contest when you have to continue being neighbors. And if you have the resources, fix the fence....the view is always better from the high road.


Well said. It doesn't affect one bit who you are. The irony is rich in all the talk of intolerant Christians in an intolerant manner. (and for the record, I am in Wiccan terms a seeker, I am still looking for where I stand) You seem like really nice people, trying to do something for people while enjoying in. It is unfortunate that she feels the need to say those things, but she only represents how she feels, nothing more. Again (assuming you really aren't satanists! ) it doesn't change one bit who you are unless you let it.


----------



## Elise (Oct 8, 2010)

Scatterbrains said:


> I don't get why a lot of folks here think that Darkrosemanor should do anything but go about her business. What did the neighbor say that was wrong?? Halloween isn't a Holy Night..so what's the problem there? She thinks you're a Satanist, you think she's crazy....seems like a wash to me...so move on. It seems ridiculous to me to turn this into a pissing contest when you have to continue being neighbors. And if you have the resources, fix the fence....the view is always better from the high road.


At the risk of sounding too much like a drama girl, it's not what she said it's how (or even _that_) she said it, imo. Crazy neighbor went out of her way to throw out an insult while asking for a favor. Sure, everyone is entitled to an opinion but it's just plain rude to seek out people and criticize something they love without provocation. Plus, if Darkrose goes on to awesomely haunt the place, I'd say she _is_ just going about her business.  But, I agree that while mental karma is fun, constantly antagonizing your neighbors for spite is almost never a good idea. 


Seriously, crazy neighbors are the worst because they taint your home; there's no escape unless you move. I hope this is a fluke and the end of your crazy neighbor rudeness.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Elise said:


> At the risk of sounding too much like a drama girl, it's not what she said it's how (or even _that_) she said it, imo. Crazy neighbor went out of her way to throw out an insult while asking for a favor. Sure, everyone is entitled to an opinion but it's just plain rude to seek out people and criticize something they love without provocation. Plus, if Darkrose goes on to awesomely haunt the place, I'd say she _is_ just going about her business.  But, I agree that while mental karma is fun, constantly antagonizing your neighbors for spite is almost never a good idea.
> 
> 
> Seriously, crazy neighbors are the worst because they taint your home; there's no escape unless you move. I hope this is a fluke and the end of your crazy neighbor rudeness.


I had crazy lady come across the street and give me crap about my yard..and that I was lowering property values because I hadn't finished a couple of projects. I ignored her and went about finishing things on my schedule, not hers. In the winter when it snows...I sneak over to her place at night and shovel her driveway and sidewalk just to piss her off, then she leaves cookies on my doorstep knowing that they have too many calories in them....it's getting out of control


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2012)

Elise said:


> At the risk of sounding too much like a drama girl, it's not what she said it's how (or even _that_) she said it, imo. Crazy neighbor went out of her way to throw out an insult while asking for a favor. Sure, everyone is entitled to an opinion but it's just plain rude to seek out people and criticize something they love without provocation. Plus, if Darkrose goes on to awesomely haunt the place, I'd say she _is_ just going about her business.  But, I agree that while mental karma is fun, constantly antagonizing your neighbors for spite is almost never a good idea.
> 
> 
> Seriously, crazy neighbors are the worst because they taint your home; there's no escape unless you move. I hope this is a fluke and the end of your crazy neighbor rudeness.





Scatterbrains said:


> I had crazy lady come across the street and give me crap about my yard..and that I was lowering property values because I hadn't finished a couple of projects. I ignored her and went about finishing things on my schedule, not hers. In the winter when it snows...I sneak over to her place at night and shovel her driveway and sidewalk just to piss her off, then she leaves cookies on my doorstep knowing that they have too many calories in them....it's getting out of control



Elise, you just hit the pumpkin on the stem. Really. 

Scatterbrains, it sounds like you would be a great neighbor. I wish more people could be like you. I never care about my neighbors, unless it is something bad like leaving their dog chained outside in 100 plus degree weather, and then sneaking over to give it water. Most people do not have your level headed attitude.

Darkrose, it goes w/o saying I would def have the same feelings as you are having right now. I think I would be uber hurt that my neighbor not only thought I was a Satanist, but that she would not take the time to hear me out and believe me when I said oh, I am not a Satanist, etc. I mean, people don't go around these days accusing each other of being Catholic, or a United Methodist, or a Scientologist, do they? I mean, if somebody said "hey Hollow I know you are a Catholic," and I said, "Well, my good man, I am not, I am a blah blah blah," I'd be pretty confused they wouldn't believe me and thought THEY knew what and who and why and how I worshipped better than I knew myself.

And if somebody is a Satanist, that is their business. I don't mean to insult anybody's chosen lifestyle, etc. It's not intolerance- it's telling your neighbor you know her lifestyle or choice, disapprove of it, and act like a witch in the process. And not the good kind of witch, either!


----------



## Paulaween (Apr 16, 2011)

As a christian what happened to thy shall not judge. As a christian woman she has no right to cast down any judgment upon you. In my understanding that right is given only to a much higher party.
I am with the band wagon of I am so sick of this offends this group or that.... dont look, dont participate, be respectful and silent. And allow others their beliefs and their fun.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I think fixing her fence is a nice move, no need to lower yourself to her level, but I would with out the note,even though I understand completely why you want to do it, I also say just go on with your haunt like you were planning, nothing in her face, but just what you want to do,, you do have (as I know others have stated) live by her,
I have a guy I work with who actually is a good guy, but has that satanic thing going on with Halloween, as well as a SIL. who I just don't throw it in her face, I will not ever change their way of thinking, and I will not change mine, so I just do my best to walk away.. While being a campground host this summer, was chatting to the one who was taking over after us, and it got to the new fall festival going on in that park and how the ones who will be hosting that one want to honor the living , and a few more notions like that, while just giving a bit of the real history of Halloween, changed the subject - and it was not worth dealing with her mentality . 
so in my rambling way, I guess just do your haunt like always, be kind to her, she is a deluded soul,, knowing you are being a good person,


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Well said. It doesn't affect one bit who you are. The irony is rich in all the talk of intolerant Christians in an intolerant manner.


I am tired of being judged by so-called "Christians." I really am. I am tired of being in a Walmart with my husband, going about my business when suddenly - with a textbook-worthy look of lunacy in their eye - we are hailed by some business-casual type running up and telling us "I REBUKE YOU, SATAN!" We had that moron ejected from the store, but still..... 

I am tired of being judged "Satanic" when I'm actually pretty normal, my hair is a normal color and I save the Alchemy Gothic jewelry for appropriate occassions. I get crap unending from my mother and from what seems like every self-proclaimed "Christian" I run across, about my alleged evil and about how I look. Black t-shirts are just WRONG, you know. [sigh]

So no, I am not brimming with tolerance because let me tell you what, I GET NONE. I have had a lifetime of not getting any tolerance, and I'm tired of being expected to smilingly tolerate other people's rudeness in the name of politeness. I am not engaging in shouting-matches but neither will I stand there and take it anymore. Come on down to the Bible Belt and see how tolerant YOU feel after a few years.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Serpentia said:


> I am tired of being judged by so-called "Christians." I really am. I am tired of being in a Walmart with my husband, going about my business when suddenly - with a textbook-worthy look of lunacy in their eye - we are hailed by some business-casual type running up and telling us "I REBUKE YOU, SATAN!" We had that moron ejected from the store, but still.....
> 
> I am tired of being judged "Satanic" when I'm actually pretty normal, my hair is a normal color and I save the Alchemy Gothic jewelry for appropriate occassions. I get crap unending from my mother and from what seems like every self-proclaimed "Christian" I run across, about my alleged evil and about how I look. Black t-shirts are just WRONG, you know. [sigh]
> 
> So no, I am not brimming with tolerance because let me tell you what, I GET NONE. I have had a lifetime of not getting any tolerance, and I'm tired of being expected to smilingly tolerate other people's rudeness in the name of politeness. I am not engaging in shouting-matches but neither will I stand there and take it anymore. Come on down to the Bible Belt and see how tolerant YOU feel after a few years.


Sorry about all the crap that you've gotten, Serpentia. I don't live in the Bible Belt, but people are still incredibly narrow-minded, as they are everywhere, and I can relate. While at work over they years, I've had morons ask me if I was going to put a spell on them or tell their children that I am 'evil' and not to go near me while giving a nasty look (no one wants to challenge me in _that_ department). I've been called a ****/Satanist (I'm going to leave off some of the more offending terms that I've gotten) because of how I look. My father's the one who gave me a hard time about my clothing choices, plus my piercings, which he refers to as 'mutiliation'. I have always been moody and never a 'people person', but, anymore, I am much less understanding and truly do go out of my way to avoid nearly everyone, since I am almost always on edge and certainly not in the mood for it. 

Just wanted to let you know that you are not alone in the mistreatment or your way of thinking. I know that it's a small consolation, but it's the best that I can do


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Serpentia said:


> I am tired of being judged by so-called "Christians." I really am. I am tired of being in a Walmart with my husband, going about my business when suddenly - with a textbook-worthy look of lunacy in their eye - we are hailed by some business-casual type running up and telling us "I REBUKE YOU, SATAN!" We had that moron ejected from the store, but still.....
> 
> I am tired of being judged "Satanic" when I'm actually pretty normal, my hair is a normal color and I save the Alchemy Gothic jewelry for appropriate occassions. I get crap unending from my mother and from what seems like every self-proclaimed "Christian" I run across, about my alleged evil and about how I look. Black t-shirts are just WRONG, you know. [sigh]
> 
> So no, I am not brimming with tolerance because let me tell you what, I GET NONE. I have had a lifetime of not getting any tolerance, and I'm tired of being expected to smilingly tolerate other people's rudeness in the name of politeness. I am not engaging in shouting-matches but neither will I stand there and take it anymore. Come on down to the Bible Belt and see how tolerant YOU feel after a few years.


 I have lived the bible belt including being on the receiving end for more than a few years by a Victorian baptist mother. I have spent over two years in the middle east where I was called a lot more than satanist. In my twenty years in the military, I saw nothing but hate and killing in the name of one religion or another. I could be full of hate or I can be who I am. I have seen way too much hate, so I choose tolerance, but that is for me and me alone. I am not going to let anyone's determination of who they think I am make me anything. I am who I choose to be, despite what my mother said I would be or anyone else. If I become intolerant, in my own mind I become them. So when she is approached by a neighbor, it is unfortunate. Everybody wants to get along with the people who are in their lives directly or indirectly as a neighbor. Sometimes it just doesn't happen and again, it is unfortunate. At the end of the day, the one with the problem is the neighbor, she did nothing to ask for it. Yeah, you could be angry and get her back and become them or you can stay true to yourself. Seems to me that by fixing the fence, they chose to stay who they are.


----------



## Martian (Aug 1, 2010)

If I may say something that perhaps a good number of people here could benefit from; whenever you're approached with intolerance, don't fire back with intolerance. Rather, educate them. I've only had one person speak out to me about my affinity for Halloween and how it is associated with the devil, and I quelled it by asking "What exactly is demonic and unholy about it?" And once said naysayer was unable to answer the question, I explained Halloweens roots, its history with the church, and how it was deemed "demonic" in the early 20th century because of destructive pranksters. When it was all over, we shook hands, and it was all over. No hard feelings on either side.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> Sorry about all the crap that you've gotten, Serpentia. I don't live in the Bible Belt, but people are still incredibly narrow-minded, as they are everywhere, and I can relate. While at work over they years, I've had morons ask me if I was going to put a spell on them or tell their children that I am 'evil' and not to go near me while giving a nasty look (no one wants to challenge me in _that_ department). I've been called a ****/Satanist (I'm going to leave off some of the more offending terms that I've gotten) because of how I look. My father's the one who gave me a hard time about my clothing choices, plus my piercings, which he refers to as 'mutiliation'. I have always been moody and never a 'people person', but, anymore, I am much less understanding and truly do go out of my way to avoid nearly everyone, since I am almost always on edge and certainly not in the mood for it.
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that you are not alone in the mistreatment or your way of thinking. I know that it's a small consolation, but it's the best that I can do


Thanks very much and points taken  

I think people are very conditioned by movies and television to think that bad people can be identified by sight, therefore anything the least bit out of the norm draws fire because they are, deep down, afraid of you. 

What they never, never consider is that most criminals and people intending evil of all kinds, are very normal looking. Most true monsters are very _ordinary_ looking people. Your average child molestor does not look like the Phantom of the Opera - if he did, he could never, never get away with what he does. A true predator cannot afford to draw attention to themselves. Its all about BLENDING IN with the prey-population. 



> someone else: If I may say something that perhaps a good number of people here could benefit from; whenever you're approached with intolerance, don't fire back with intolerance. Rather, educate them


I have never had anyone who challenged me be the slightest bit interested in what I had to say: Indeed, quite the opposite because I'm alleged to be the Devil or whatever, and hearing me out is tatamount to just saying yes to the forces of Darkness [cue eyeroll] Ihave been accused of being a witch many, many times. My own mother thinks I am a witch. 

I don't "fire back with intolerance." I dont seek confrontation. What I do is deflect or just walk off. 

But do I love them for it, in my heart? Not so much.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

This may be unpopular to say, but I find that people who are so....well, insert whatever you want here....by their religious beliefs that they see Halloween as TRULY satanic, enough to tell you so seriously, that there just isn't much point trying to reason / explain anything. You're not going to be successful.

You can't reason with people who view Harry Potter as competition....


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

I say just smile and nod and then do what you want. If she has a problem with it, that is her problem. Not yours.

As far as "Halloween is not a 'Holy-Day.'" Doesn't she know what the word "Halloween" came from? Has she never heard of All Saints Day?  Oh well...


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Sounds like she has her panties in a bunch over a fun night. Theres alway a party pooper around . Don't
let her bother you have more fun than ever this year with your Haunt sounds like many people enjoy your haunt so please them and forget her!!! Happy Haunting.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Darkrosemanor....out of curiosity, what has your neighbor done over the past three years to disrupt your haunt?


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

I think i would have found this too funny to take seriously. I would have ended up pledging "Hail Satan!" at the end of her speech, just to show her exactly how crazy she sounds. Some here have said it, and they are absolutely correct, you can't reason with crazy. *Disclaimer: I am not actually a Satanist. I am an Atheist. I don't believe in any of it, so am perfectly happy to make fun of everything with a clear conscience.* 

In short, do it up big time, and give no heed to naysayers, they will do nothing but steal your joy if you let them.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

You know, it's funny. That lady said "satanist" like it was a bad thing. God, according to the bible, has killed WAY more people than Lucifer ever did.

Some sources cite anywhere between 2.4 million to 24.6 million murders committed by god. Lucifer's death count? Anywhere between 10 to 60. Not million. Just 10 to 60 people. Not to mention all the people killed in God's NAME. Crusades, Inquisitions, Witch Trials, Terrorism. In Lucifer's name? Probably nowhere near as many.

Lest we not forget the Great Flood that slaughtered millions of people. God's "ctrl+alt+del" so to speak. Which, if you think about it, is kinda weird for god to do. Omnipotent, Omniscient, All-Loving god who makes no mistakes in his creation...had to kill his creation and basically start over.

But now I'm discussing logical fallacies in a being that is supposed to be omniscient, omnipotent, and all-loving at the same exact time. Which is a debate for another thread.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 19, 2012)

So what was the outcome and what route did you take to resolve the problem with the neighbor?


----------



## LBgreen (Jul 26, 2011)

Darkrose,
After reading what everyone has posted to your thread, it seems you have come to quite a conundrum. To do something or not to do something is the big question? Right? My 89 year old grandma gave me some rules to live by and this is the only other advice I have to offer and you can take it or leave it, but it has always worked for me!
*1. You will catch more flies with honey!----*Always be nice because in the end it make you a better person and when you are nice to a mean person you never 
know how that little bit of sweetness might affect or change them.
*2. People are not what they appear to be!----*The are scared of what is not normal to them. They fear what they don't understand.
(Little Example here) We have been in the military for 24 years. My husband and I ride motorcycles. Let me show up to a military function in a sweet little dress and manolos and the ladies treat me with respect. Let me show up in my biker wear and the ones that don't know me will treat me like a drug head skank and you would think I had a sign with leprocy attached to my forehead.
*3. What goes around comes around!* Yin/Yang/ Payback by reciprocity/ Karma/ fate? all the same thing here! All my life I have tried to live by my granny's rules. Being nice to someone does not hurt anything but MY PRIDE on occasions. Do not get me wrong, when I get mad I have my little (CAT FITS) as my husband like to call them. I can growl and spit like an angry old she cat. But.... I try to do it when know one else is around but me and GOD (Supreme Being, Mother Earth,(insert what ever faith you might believe in here)(even it could be Satan for some people). and then I ask the question what can I do to make it better after I have my fit.

We all know what is RIGHT and what is Wrong! Judging other people is wrong. This is a two way street. Us thinking she is crazy is just as bad as her thinking we are all satanist. Because when you get down to the brass tacks....we are all human beings and we all BLEED RED!!! We got on this planet somehow and there is something infinately greater than us out there somewhere! (at least this is my belief).

Try and be nice to her. She is still going to be your neighbor no matter what until you move or she dies! If you try and explain to her and get her to help and she does not respond, then you have done your best and you can not help that there are people who can not get past their own problems. At that point it will then be her problem and you will have tried to resolve the issue! Heck give her a bowl of candy and make her stand by the driveway to your place and give it out! At least this way she would be a part of it and not feel like she is REALLY part of the stuff! Maybe she is just really a lonely old lady. My question is WHY WOULD SHE ASK YOU TO FIX HER FENCE IF SHE HAD SOMEONE ELSE TO DO IT AND SHE THINKS YOU ARE A SATANIST? as I said earlier People are always not what they seem? 
I am a independant - non association christian. This means I believe in Jesus! I DO NOT GO TO CHURCH... I have independant study with my family...I WILL witness to you if I think you are interested, or you ask me. Otherwise...I do not care what you look like as long as you are nice to children, animals and old people. WE ALL BLEED RED! If I see you on the street and you are dressed oddly or are extremely different. I AM gonna look at you... I am only human...but I will not judge you.. I might even say hey that is cool. where did you get that ? Good luck Dark rose! I LOVE HALLOWEEN!


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

If you fix the fence she wins.
In her head anyway.
She'll think that she shamed you into realizing you're doing evil and that you're trying to make up for it by helping her or some such sillyness.
Don't tell her no but just never get around to doing anything for her, imo.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

AthenaHM said:


> *Disclaimer: I am not actually a Satanist. I am an Atheist. I don't believe in any of it, so am perfectly happy to make fun of everything with a clear conscience.*


The sad thing is that many people think of Atheists as the lowest form of life. Say that you don't believe in God and people's jaws drop and they start with the dumbest questions about how you could _not_. To me, it's more honorable to go through life doing what one considers to be the right things without thinking in terms of gaining any kind of 'reward' after death. Besides, isn't it a bit hypocritical to _only_ be kind to others in an attempt to earn brownie points with some 'higher power'?



TrickRTreater said:


> Lest we not forget the Great Flood that slaughtered millions of people. God's "ctrl+alt+del" so to speak. Which, if you think about it, is kinda weird for god to do. Omnipotent, Omniscient, All-Loving god who makes no mistakes in his creation...had to kill his creation and basically start over.


This part certainly had me laughing, TrickRTreater, as you summed it up perfectly.



LBgreen said:


> Let me show up to a military function in a sweet little dress and manolos and the ladies treat me with respect. Let me show up in my biker wear and the ones that don't know me will treat me like a drug head skank and you would think I had a sign with leprocy attached to my forehead.
> 
> We all know what is RIGHT and what is Wrong!


Really fair, isn't it?

To an extent, I suppose. Principles are learned, so if someone wasn't taught what is right and wrong, they don't have any kind of 'moral compass' to go off of. In addition, some people see things as 'black and white', while, with others, there is a large grey area and they can find ways to justify nearly anything. Finally, many simply _don't care_ about the feelings of others, placing themselves at the very top of the pyramid and thinking that everyone else is so far beneath them, and society only encourages this practice, unfortunately.


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

From the descrption of your neighbor, I'd be more creeped out visiting her house than yours.


----------



## sbell2547 (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh, well. I suggest you just go on with your life and be cordial. If you really want to freak her out, give her a discourse on what the Catholics believe. We LOVE Halloween, after all, it is All Hallows Eve (preceeding All Saints Day).


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

pumpkinheadedskeleton said:


> If you fix the fence she wins.
> In her head anyway.
> She'll think that she shamed you into realizing you're doing evil and that you're trying to make up for it by helping her or some such sillyness.
> Don't tell her no but just never get around to doing anything for her, imo.


This sounds like everything wrong in politics today. God forbid somebody does the right thing if it'll make the opposing party think they won.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I haven't backread all the pages in this thread so I may have missed the answer to these questions, does she hand out candy on Halloween? Does she believe that anyone else on the block that hands out candy is a Satanist or just you because you do a yard haunt?

I'd fix the fence because it's kinda your fence too & you'll have to look at it. It's the same reason we pick up trash in the neighbor's yard across the street. They've never given out candy but one year their daughter had a Halloween party yet they had all the lights up front out but their backyard spotlights were on & the kids were partying hardy & they didn't give candy out to a single ToTer. Occasionally the recycling truck drops stuff or stuff blows into their yard & I'll pick it up because if I didn't it would end up in my yard & I'd have to pick it up anyway or it would sit there in their yard forever.

I think people like her that toss around that whole "Satanism/Satanist" word(s) & don't really quite understand what real Satanism is all about. It's not stupid kids sacrificing animals in the forest or scrawling 666 & pentagrams everywhere as graffiti, true Satanism isn't like movie Satanism. They don't expect some red guy with horns to show up on an altar of bones after they've bathed in the blood of virgins. That's not how real Satanism works. 



> Satanists do not believe in the supernatural, in neither God nor the Devil. To the Satanist, he is his own God. Satan is a symbol of Man living as his prideful, carnal nature dictates. The reality behind Satan is simply the dark evolutionary force of entropy that permeates all of nature and provides the drive for survival and propagation inherent in all living things. Satan is not a conscious entity to be worshipped, rather a reservoir of power inside each human to be tapped at will. Thus any concept of sacrifice is rejected as a Christian aberration—in Satanism there’s no deity to which one can sacrifice.


The Church of Satan website is an interesting (& occasionally unintentionally silly) read & maybe if people like your neighbor read it they may actually learn something useful. You know, know your enemy & all that rot. In fact, I know many Atheists that know their Bible better than some Christians.

http://www.churchofsatan.com/Pages/Feared.html

Send her this link & wait for the scream or speaking in tongues:
Church of Satan Official Site

OK maybe don't really send her that, but seriously, it's an interesting read. Not sure I buy most of it or any of it, but it's still interesting info to know.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Fix the fence as you normally would and move on. Continue to celebrate your holiday as you wish and carry on as you normally would. That would be best for you. No sense in worry about other peoples opinions when you can not change them. Enjoy your family and Halloween and continue to make memories, thats all that matters.*


----------



## SlayKnotV1 (Jul 6, 2012)

*Do the Haunt!! Dont let that Old Prune ruin your fun.

I Live directly across the street from a church and i had an experience with them on halloween 2010. The day before Halloween my wife and i went to a halloween party and my friend asked me if i was putting any lifesize guys out for halloween. So i said that i was thinking about it but i didnt feel like lugging them outside, Running an extention cord and hooking them up and then having to put them away. so he pretty much talked me into it LOL. so the next day around noon i brang Jason, Freddy, Michael, Pinhead & Lecter outside and set them up. while we were doing that some people that were going into church were Looking at us like we were Performing a Satanic Ritual LOL. So we hooked everyone up and turned them on and everyone was working Beautifully. So i sat outside to make sure that no one steals them and church started letting out and EVERYONE was looking and pointing and of course the kids were amazed by them but the parents pulled them away. so these 3 women had the Nerve (i wanna say something else but cant) to come over to me and Say "These things are Scaring the Kids and we would Appreciate it if you put them away" So i took a deep breath and said "You should be more worried about the guy that just said Mass instead of worrying about an inadament object". This woman was P***ed. she went on to say how i'm gonna burn in hell and how i'm a devil worshipper Blah Blah Blah. The best part was the Priest came out and said that the decorations werent Appropriate because they Promote Satanism. I just laughed and waited for some Trick r treaters to come. After it was all said and done they all stood across the street staring at my house and talking amongst themselves. 

Then the day before halloween last year I did this. i was gonna put jason behind her but i didnt wanna over do it LOL *


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Love it!!! 

Eric


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> I don't get why a lot of folks here think that Darkrosemanor should do anything but go about her business. What did the neighbor say that was wrong?? Halloween isn't a Holy Night..so what's the problem there? She thinks you're a Satanist, you think she's crazy....seems like a wash to me...so move on. It seems ridiculous to me to turn this into a pissing contest when you have to continue being neighbors. And if you have the resources, fix the fence....the view is always better from the high road.


Oh, come on, Scatterbrains, the OP was just blowing off steam, and people are joking. I am sure nobody here really thinks the OP should carve a pentagram into her fence or anything.  Or literally say she's a Satanist. Just blowing off steam, that's all.

As for whether the OP should fix the fence, that's up to her and I don't see that as a pissing contest. The OP was going to fix her neighbor's side of the fence (not the OP's responsibility!) just to be a nice person and the neighbor turned around and called her a Satanist. I'd probably be backing off from being helpful too, why encourage a relationship where the OP spends time and money on the neighbor, and the neighbor takes the money, takes the time and insults her? That just doesn't add up.

I personally would just be backing off and going back to the from-afar occasionally friendly wave again. I mean honestly, I'd be a little afraid of someone who would accuse me of anything that bad (and that unbelievable)...if they accused me of that, they could accuse me of anything. I'd just not want to be in that person's sphere very much because who knows what someone who literally believes in a thing with horns coming out on Halloween might do? It wouldn't have anything to do with putting anyone in his or her place, or teaching anyone a lesson. 

I'd just be SERIOUSLY nervous of this person. I'd be just as nervous if she'd accused me of being, say, a terrorist, a spy, a child beater, a thief, a literal Medieval style witch that flies at night and hurts children, someone in the witness protection program and not really "you," etc. (None of these is any weirder than calling someone a Satanist, IMO, and it is just that, my opinion.)

I would keep my space. And I _do_ believe in doing the right thing. But this would just make me...way too nervous. Kind of in the same way that I'd know it was doing the right thing to stop by the side of the road in the rain to let a teenager in for a ride, yet he or she could be looking to rob me, etc. Doing the right thing can occasionally be very unwise...and I feel like getting closer to this neighbor in any way could just add fuel to the fire. JUST MY $.02. I am NOT saying the OP has to feel this way.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Just read back and saw that you fixed the fence, that was nice of you.  I would from here on out remain polite and keep waving but not be overly eager to stop and talk. I did this recently with a woman who is bipolar...I reached across the aisle. She got off her medication (I don't believe it can just be bipolar due to the following actions) and accused her father, my FIL, of all sorts of horrible things. Then she approached ME on Facebook to accuse me of telling "evil" things to her father. FTR, we have never even officially met! We're just in an extended family network. She _has never met_ me.

My husband said, "She's been through this cycle before and she's not in her right mind. DO NOT answer her." What did I do? I reached across the aisle. I wrote her back that no, I hadn't done any such thing and that she should know her father hadn't said much about any of it, so that she could have her privacy. So therefore I didn't have bad feelings in any way toward anybody, basically.

Her sister did the same thing, more or less.

She responded by:

1. Calling CPS on her sister in revenge for "lying" about this ??? -- yes...Child Protective Services came to my SIL's door with all sorts of stories. Luckily they didn't just take the kids or anything. (Yikes.)
2. PMing me to accuse me of further things, citing "evidence" in my writing that didn't exist, and stating that her sister was "evil" in the literal sense.

Yep. I stopped doing the right thing then and there. Unfriend, block, done. 

Now I sit here in the afternoons wondering if CPS is going to come knocking at my door.

It's lovely to hear stories of neighbors who were mean to one another, then turned around and began doing each other favors and niceties. That's the way it should be. But when you're talking about someone who's accusing another person of worshiping a supernatural horned thing that kills people, you're getting into "is she unbalanced?" territory. I'd just keep my distance.

You fixed the fence and you wave politely and that's enough.  I'm not saying don't trust anyone. Always approach people with an atmosphere of trust and by being genuine. But if a person has done or said something that seemed literally insane in an accusatory way, it's wise to think a bit about whether you really want to be opening up to that person. Yes, I feel sorry for people with emotional issues but they're not always just sad and hurting, sometimes they attack...like the lady who accused you of something pretty bad.

It's 99.9% likely this episode is all over and it was nothing at all dramatic and no big deal. But just...don't go jumping to make friends after this, IMO.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I fear something like this happening to me someday.

I am quietly an atheist, and that puts me in a bad position. I would not be able to kindly turn someone away, as I'm sure I would get defensive about my beliefs and practices right away.

It's pretty easy to politely talk about my theological outlook with those who knock on my door wanting to swoon me into their church, but if someone stood on or close to my property and heckled me based off of what they deem to be right or wrong in a theological sense, well...... 

I just hope it never happens. I love my neighborhood, my neighbors, and my home very much. I hate that kind of confrontation.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

SlayKnotV1, I prob. would have made a priest prop and put a small boy on his lap. I'm kind of, o.k. I'm all out, vindictive. I would put her up in an upstairs window and have her lit up all the time staring at the church.

As for the neighbor prob. I don't know if I would fix her fence. Prob. not since it's on her side to begin with and she started the name calling. We are slowly getting into it with a neighbor across the street from us. It's political and not Halloween related. It's slowly coming to a head and this year I think there is going to be very large political signs going up and quite a few rude comments. 

I would go out of my way to make, put out props, that are demon, satanic related. Have a great black mass display along with a witches coven. When she brings over her bible thumpers it's just going to add to the display and make it all the more lively and exciting for the trick r treaters. They will think it's part of the scene. Let us know how this year goes. Personally, I don't tell them how to celebrate xmas, they shouldn't tell me how to celebrate my holiday.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

GhostTown said:


> I fear something like this happening to me someday.
> 
> I am quietly an atheist, and that puts me in a bad position. I would not be able to kindly turn someone away, as I'm sure I would get defensive about my beliefs and practices right away..


I fear being "called out" on being an atheist too, but not because I fear what I might say in return. Rather, I'm pretty sure I would lose all my "in-town" friends. (My friends from where I used to live all know I'm an atheist.) This is a very Christian area and I have been "test-questioned" about a million times, LOL. You know...when someone tries to feel you out. "So do you go to so-and-so church?" (I never say "I don't go to any church," I just say "no.")

I'm not anit-Christian by any means but I do know that it can be an icky situation to not be religious in a religious world. Many Christians are very tolerant but some just aren't (just as there are people in pretty much any group of any kind who aren't tolerant of differences), period, and it's not always easy to tell which will be which in advance. So I feel ya.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Terra said:


> *A warning:* _(this subject comes up often)._ Please understand that most Christians love Halloween and are also members here. Avoid grouping all of them. There are Halloween naysayers in any religion or group.


Terra, you're 100% right that it's no good to pigeonhole everyone based on one person. BUT in this case, the person outright said the reason she doesn't like Halloween is because of her Christian beliefs. There's no way to avoid the Christianity aspect in this case since that's the entire reason this person doesn't like Halloween *and* feels the OP is a Satanist.

I'm not being cheeky, I've seen the way these threads can go so I fully understand a little moderation is in order.


----------



## SlayKnotV1 (Jul 6, 2012)

Growler said:


> SlayKnotV1, I prob. would have made a priest prop and put a small boy on his lap. I'm kind of, o.k. I'm all out, vindictive. I would put her up in an upstairs window and have her lit up all the time staring at the church..


*I didnt think they'd react to them the way they did. Aside from the Church people EVERYONE that came here were amazed by them. they were taking pics of them and with them. They were asking where i got them and who else they made. Actually last year a woman was with her daughter and as soon as she saw the lifesize guys she wouldnt let her daughter come in the gate and get candy. so walked up to her and offered it to her and she was like No No and walked away. Some people just dont know how to have fun anymore. *


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2012)

My neighbors dyslexic.She accused me of being SANTA !


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

We are all _baaaaaaad twisted people_ here & we must all go stand in the corner now & like it....................  

I would stand on top of my soap box & yell at these people that are so ridiculously against us satanic worshipers,......but I'm using it for a hangman prop.........LoL


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> Oh, come on, Scatterbrains, the OP was just blowing off steam, and people are joking. I am sure nobody here really thinks the OP should carve a pentagram into her fence or anything.


Dear (dark) lord, I should certainly hope no one took that "suggestion" of mine seriously!  Sometimes you've just gotta find the humor in even less-than-humorous situations such as the OP's. A special shout-out to the poster who pointed out that "You're a Satanist" is a very special kind of follow-up to "Please fix my fence post." Exactly. 

Fellow atheists, non-Christians, and the true (moderate, sensible, open-minded) Christan majority who've been confronted against their will by "that kind" of glazed-eyed right wing Christian, I feel your pain - but implore you to be the better person. If you feel you have to say _something_ - and we've all been there - may I recommend the following? 

"But thou, when thou prayest, enter into thy closet, and when thou hast shut thy door, pray to thy Father which is in secret; and thy Father which seeth in secret shall reward thee openly."

A very devout and warm-hearted Christian once recommended that verse to combat the crazies. Of course, I suspect most of the crazies have not actually read the Bible but that's a whole other topic!


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

Scatterbrains said:


> This sounds like everything wrong in politics today. God forbid somebody does the right thing if it'll make the opposing party think they won.



Normally I'd agree with you but this isn't politics. This is a religious fanatic.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Dark lord said:


> We are all _baaaaaaad twisted people_ here & we must all go stand in the corner now & like it....................  :


Well...that part is actually true.


----------



## Elise (Oct 8, 2010)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> This is a very Christian area and I have been "test-questioned" about a million times, LOL. You know...when someone tries to feel you out. "So do you go to so-and-so church?" (I never say "I don't go to any church," I just say "no.")
> 
> I'm not anit-Christian by any means but I do know that it can be an icky situation to not be religious in a religious world.


This is a huge reason why I don't have any local friends. If I answer the church question with "no" they start to pester me about going to that church (because it's always the church they attend) and I run out of honest reasons for why I won't go. Then when they hear that I won't go to any church that's it. It's quite sad (and a little lonely, truthfully). I *know* most Christians are perfectly nice, normal people but I'm beginning to think this geographical region is the exception because it's very hard to find people who are willing to overlook non-christianity and be social. The only people who come to our Halloween party are transplants like us, lol.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

pumpkinheadedskeleton said:


> Normally I'd agree with you but this isn't politics. This is a religious fanatic.


And, unfortunately, _both_ debates can get incredibly heated... Having said that, I think that we all have done quite well with watching our mouths and being respectful, unlike at another forum I used to belong to One of the 'born-agains' honestly had it out for me after awhile (let's just say that my sense of humor about some things wasn't appreciated) and would sabotage _any_ topic I started, bringing religion into it no matter what it was about and getting it locked and/or deleted; later, I would purposely do such ridiculous topics as 'Is Lady Gaga Truly Evil, as a Priest Claims?' just to get him going He left after a mod scolded him for still posting religious debates _right_ after being warned not to (the last series of posts were about the end of the world and how to 'get right' before we go). Again, thank you to the other forum members here for not being intolerant whackjobs

I used to go to church when I was younger, but I was practically dragged there. Same with catechism, where I was teased mercilessly/bullied and wound up getting into one of the only true scuffles that I've ever been in (I'd say that I won, since I had to be pulled off). Church (of any religion) is nothing more than a man-made construct, and the same thing (prayer, not what I just mentioned, lol) can be done anywhere; for a fair amount of people, it seems to be nothing more than a social outing, anyhow.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> Just read back and saw that you fixed the fence, that was nice of you.  I would from here on out remain polite and keep waving but not be overly eager to stop and talk. I did this recently with a woman who is bipolar...I reached across the aisle. She got off her medication (I don't believe it can just be bipolar due to the following actions) and accused her father, my FIL, of all sorts of horrible things. Then she approached ME on Facebook to accuse me of telling "evil" things to her father. FTR, we have never even officially met! We're just in an extended family network. She _has never met_ me.
> 
> My husband said, "She's been through this cycle before and she's not in her right mind. DO NOT answer her." What did I do? I reached across the aisle. I wrote her back that no, I hadn't done any such thing and that she should know her father hadn't said much about any of it, so that she could have her privacy. So therefore I didn't have bad feelings in any way toward anybody, basically.
> 
> ...


Bipolar people off their meds?....? RUN FORREST, RUN! And yes, these actions are very typical of the mania phase of bipolar disorder. Manic people can do **** you literally WOULD NOT BELIEVE. 

CPS is probably not going to knock, because smart money says that this person is known to them for making loopy statements - at least, they found that out after ruining your sister's day. But I'd be nervous too, I can totally see your point. 

It is very sad to say, but it is true: no good deed goes unpunished. You tried to be nice, but niceness isn't possible till this person gets back on her meds. Your husband was right, and you did the right thing in removing yourself from this drama. 

I honestly believe Facebook is The Root Of All Evil, and it will reveal mental problems almost as nothing else can. People get on FB and seem to literally go berserk. For your FIL's mental and legal safety, I'd advise him to cut off contact too. Please forgive me, I sound preachy and like I'm telling you what to do - I know I do, its honestly not that. I see manic people every day at work, and I know the destruction they sow in their wake. Sometimes you just got to batten down the hatches and ride out the storm. You have to keep yourself safe, and that includes legally. Every thing anyone says to her right now is only fueling the fire.


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

SlayKnotV1 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

This, facing a hostile church............???!!!

That is just freakin' EVIL GENIUS. It could only be bettered by being backlit, maybe with a blue or green light.*


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I like how this thread, in a sense, became about everyone and our indignities suffered in the name of religion. Seriously, I have enjoyed reading all of the stories posted. And I am now cracking up again, thanks to Serpentia making those wonderfully comedic pictures appear once more


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

BlueFrog said:


> Dear (dark) lord, I should certainly hope no one took that "suggestion" of mine seriously!  Sometimes you've just gotta find the humor in even less-than-humorous situations such as the OP's. A special shout-out to the poster who pointed out that "You're a Satanist" is a very special kind of follow-up to "Please fix my fence post." Exactly.
> 
> Fellow atheists, non-Christians, and the true (moderate, sensible, open-minded) Christan majority who've been confronted against their will by "that kind" of glazed-eyed right wing Christian, I feel your pain - but implore you to be the better person. If you feel you have to say _something_ - and we've all been there - may I recommend the following?
> 
> ...



Even though I didn't read your post you refer to, I personally find that I have to always find humor in most thing,......
Besides, if I don't laugh, I'll have to kill something....LoL  

The whole church & Halloween thing is all over the board......some are cool with it & others, well as the original post said, those whom are not.
I have been doing a Halloween Festival maze ( can't use the word Haunted House ) for a Christian church last couple years as a benefit fund raiser for them, & I do not follow any church / religion ! Some of the people / followers in that church where not happy, but the Decon & his wife are soooo cool with me doing it for them ( he really gets a kick out of it ). I even used a Pinhead character in 1 scene !!!!!! ( sound turned off, some lines I could not cross ).

Guess I feel that I don't come to they're door & preach Halloween to them, so don't come to my Halloween haunt & rip on me.......Nuff said 
Peace out -


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Dark lord said:


> I have been doing a Halloween Festival maze ( can't use the word Haunted House ) for a Christian church last couple years as a benefit fund raiser for them



That's funny! There are several churches around here that put on haunted houses every year, and some are actually pretty good/scary ones too!

I am not talking about "hell houses" but actually your typical sort of bloody, scary haunted houses! For example here is one-- http://www.hairrazormaze.com/apps/photos/ Another-- http://scarypopcorn.com/ (this one is pretty good)


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Just be the bigger person and send this neighbor a dozen of black roses in an old ash Urn! It's an olive branch per say... right?... *


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Just brush it off.The world is full of IDIOTS.


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm a Christian and I have a yard haunt and big Halloween party every year. A bunch of our friends from church attend the party and have yard haunts of their own. If she was trying to witness to you, she was doing a poor job of it. It sounds like she was just miffed over your haunt and wanted to use her beliefs to portray some credibility. As long as you don't sacrifice live animals or humans, you should be ok. Happy Haunting.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Dark lord said:


> We are all _baaaaaaad twisted people_ here & we must all go stand in the corner now & like it....................


No way dude, I saw Blair Witch, I know how this will end!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Dark lord said:


> I even used a Pinhead character in 1 scene !!!!!! ( sound turned off, some lines I could not cross ).


"Ah, you suffer beautifully..." and "Welcome to Hell," won't work?



ter_ran said:


> *Just be the bigger person and send this neighbor a dozen of black roses in an old ash Urn! It's an olive branch per say... right?... *


Great idea, but do you realize how much black roses cost?! It's just not worth it...


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

Let us all remember that sagely advice when confronted by those less tolerant, " Sticks and stones may break my bones, but names will never hurt me"


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

BillyBones said:


> Let us all remember that sagely advice when confronted by those less tolerant, " Sticks and stones may break my bones, but names will never hurt me"


That saying isn't totally true (whoever came up with it wasn't emotionally abused on a frequent basis, I'm guessing). Words can more easily be overlooked if it happens only occasionally, as seems to be the case with the woman in question here, but when it's day in and day out, they are jarring and can leave scars. Anyway, in this instance, you're basically right, Billy.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Garthgoyle said:


> That saying isn't totally true (whoever came up with it wasn't emotionally abused on a frequent basis, I'm guessing). Words can more easily be overlooked if it happens only occasionally, as seems to be the case with the woman in question here, but when it's day in and day out, they are jarring and can leave scars. Anyway, in this instance, you're basically right, Billy.


Does anybody remember that whole "rhyme"? It actually ends up pretty bitter.  It goes:

Sticks and stones may break my bones,
But names can never hurt me.
When I die, you shall cry
For all the names you called me.

I think the author was a little hurt after all...LOL. Sorry...just a 'nursery rhyme trivia' moment...


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> Does anybody remember that whole "rhyme"? It actually ends up pretty bitter.  It goes:
> 
> Sticks and stones may break my bones,
> But names can never hurt me.
> ...


I had never heard it in the entirety, as I'm sure others haven't, and you are right in saying that it is quite bitter. I love learning new information such as that, so thanks for the 'trivia', CaliforniaMelanie.


----------



## SlayKnotV1 (Jul 6, 2012)

Serpentia said:


> This, facing a hostile church............???!!!
> 
> That is just freakin' EVIL GENIUS. It could only be bettered by being backlit, maybe with a blue or green light.


*LOL i did this last year. i was a last minute idea. I'm gonna put some lifesize guy out again this year (weather permiting) and regan is gonna be one of them*


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ignorance is bliss. Although I don't agree with the neighbor's beliefs, I also don't agree with intentionally busting her hump either. Obviously she's super religious and feels very strongly in her beliefs. I'd be afraid of giving the woman a heart attack by placing a devil looking over her fence. It's one thing for people to have their beliefs, but it's really sad when a person is THAT closed minded. I feel bad for her and anyone with that mindset. If it were me, I'd go about my business and do my haunt like I always do, but wouldn't go out of my way to truly frighten the woman.


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

I've never heard that part, my apologies.


CaliforniaMelanie said:


> Does anybody remember that whole "rhyme"? It actually ends up pretty bitter.  It goes:
> 
> Sticks and stones may break my bones,
> But names can never hurt me.
> ...


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Recently my nephew,a Baptist minister, called me up to ask if I had a coffin to borrow for some youth anti-suicide play they put on. I asked him about his churches beliefs at that time and he said they have a "safe"party for the kids to attend rather than trick or treat. 
When he returned my coffin,on a flatbed trailor and he was still dressed as a grim reaper,I wondered how that is any different than me decorating my front yard which he seems to be against!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

BillyBones said:


> Let us all remember that sagely advice when confronted by those less tolerant, " Sticks and stones may break my bones, but names will never hurt me"


I thought it was "Sticks and stones may break my bones, but whips and chains excite me."


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

That's on a different forum altogether


sumrtym said:


> I thought it was "Sticks and stones may break my bones, but whips and chains excite me."


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Deadna said:


> When he returned my coffin,on a flatbed trailor and he was still dressed as a grim reaper,I wondered how that is any different than me decorating my front yard which he seems to be against!


I am also left dumbfounded by that Hoooooly hypocriiiiites, Baaaatmaaan!!



sumrtym said:


> I thought it was "Sticks and stones may break my bones, but whips and chains excite me."





BillyBones said:


> That's on a different forum altogether


Good ones


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Brother she just doesn't understand how fortunate she is to live next to someone like you. "SATEN be gone" ......... Oh no, You'll take all those good vibes and use them to enhance your haunt..............."Thanks neighbor" See you Halloween !!!!


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Freak'n ridiculous!


----------

